# Marc Sternberg Router Mill Kit



## kinggoody (Jan 8, 2015)

HI all
need urgent help in contacting and buying one of his Router mill kit.
unless some one selling one 

many thanks 
pat


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe this is what you are looking for??

contact & Info.:

Plans and Kits - Routermillwoodworks

If I'm not mistaken, he also goes by Mark55 over at the Lumberjocks forum


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

*info*



kinggoody said:


> HI all
> need urgent help in contacting and buying one of his Router mill kit.
> unless some one selling one
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kinggoody said:


> HI all
> need urgent help in contacting and buying one of his Router mill kit.
> unless some one selling one
> 
> ...


Here is one.
Herb

https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/video/miscellaneous/shapeoko-2-cnc-milling-machine


----------



## kinggoody (Jan 8, 2015)

many thanks


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Routermillwoodworks - Plans and Kits by Mark Sternberg


----------

